# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Can tadpoles eat these?

## Arthropod Hunter

Hello guys , i was feeding my tadpoles boiled cabbage as always. But now i dont have much time to boil cabbage. I was thinking of placing it directly into the tank without boiling the cabbage, will my tadpoles still eat?

----------


## Terry

I don't recommend feeding tadpoles raw cabbage as is too tough for them to eat and also harbor bacteria and other impurities that can harm tadpoles. I also heard that feeding tropical fish flake food is OK but not the best alternative. Some flake food that may work are: TetraVeggie or Tetra Spirulina. Feed sparingly as they can cloud the water, siphon off any uneaten food.

----------


## MatthewM1

I've had luck raising WC B. americanus tads with ground up reptomin pellets. I kept them with a bare bottom so any uneaten food could get sucked out with a turkey baster.

----------


## ColleenT

zoo Med aquatic frog and tadpole food- very small pieces, they love it.

----------

